# Small kitchen/dining room reno....PICS



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Had a job in my neighborhood which is relatively rare. Guy had a plumbing leak in his old popcorn ceiling and wanted it tore out and put back smooth. So we covered everything up, tore it out, hung new rock and finished it. Took 3 days total. Had my guys hang it because they didn't have anything else to do. I finished and sanded it. Went from tape to skim yesterday and sanded it with my PC and vacuum this morning. Enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Insert Moore comment about me doing my own work here:____________:jester:


Lol just kidding. Not a big job but I thought it would be nice to take some pics.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice work TF.

Inset Moore remark about hot mud needing to dry not just set here________________ JK.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Lol yep waiting on it. And I did mesh tape this job . However I did basically a half and half mix of water and white glue along with an acrylic fortifier. Those joints will be the last thing holding that house together if it collapses lol


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

That's some nice looking finish work TF! :yes:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> That's some nice looking finish work TF! :yes:


Gracias . You should have seen me sanding the angles I did with the durabond mixed with the glue and acrylic fortifier . Like polishing granite lol


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Gracias . You should have seen me sanding the angles I did with the durabond mixed with the glue and acrylic fortifier . Like polishing granite lol


Why? :blink:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Don't trust mesh... I paper taped the few angles I had as well as flat taped up next to the cabinets with paper tape. Wanted everything as structural as possible before I put my final tight skim on it. That way I could sand it the next day and not have to worry about any delayed shrinkage.


----------



## Deerhunter_28 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hand finish or boxes?
Nice looking job


PSE EVO 60 Lbs.
Blacked out


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

For how wide those screws are, you might as well as went one more step and just lvl 5'd it. :jester:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Deerhunter_28 said:


> Hand finish or boxes?
> Nice looking job
> 
> 
> ...


Hand finished... job was too small to break out the boxes.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

fr8train said:


> For how wide those screws are, you might as well as went one more step and just lvl 5'd it. :jester:


1st and 2nd coat with my 4" and skimmed with my 6". Was always taught growing up to keep the first two coats thin and to make sure you cover them completely on the final skim. Always ends up being a bit wide though lol. But you are right... wouldn't take much more for a level 5 :jester:


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

Looks great! Here are some photos from the basement I just finished. (Not sanded yet in pictures)


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Why do you texture the floors ?


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

moore said:


> Why do you texture the floors ?


Ouch!!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

moore said:


> Why do you texture the floors ?


Better traction. :jester:


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

With all that corner bead it's hard not too! 60 pieces right there!


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

Some very nice fpinish work Right there. I'm sure Moore never drops any mud.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Nick Harmon said:


> Some very nice fpinish work Right there. I'm sure Moore never drops any mud.


He might not :blink:. He did say he never leaves a lap mark, edge, pin hole..... If thats the case he may never drop any mud either :whistling2:. Not me! I tend to drop some mud here or there not because I can't help it but because I would rather my work look good. Example: When I hand finish joints on the ceiling I will drop mud because I go a bit far with my mud so I can keep a straight joint rather than stopping and working smaller sections at a time. I know straightness has nothing to do with how the finished product will come out but I guess I'm a bit OCD with that :jester: Also for some reason screws that don't look uniform to me irritate me lol.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

jantzenmoore said:


> With all that corner bead it's hard not too! 60 pieces right there!


I couldn't help It jantzen . Just kidding Man. Very very nice finish work!!

Dropping mud while running bead is just a must !:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Nick Harmon said:


> I'm sure Moore never drops any mud.


Who Knows ! Maybe . :whistling2:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

moore said:


> Who Knows ! Maybe . :whistling2:


You obviously aren't working fast enough if your floors are that clean


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fr8train said:


> You obviously aren't working fast enough if your floors are that clean


All the mud fell on the scaffold !! No lie .. It did. :yes:


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm pretty anal about those straight lines too. I think even mud application creates a more consistent finish overall. I don't believe it Moore. I need to see a shot of those planks.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> He might not :blink:. He did say he never leaves a lap mark, edge, pin hole..... If thats the case he may never drop any mud either .



....


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

One lap and two gobs of mud....TF is going to lose all respect for you Moore


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

I think that is his block coat and he purposely threw that mud there :jester:


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

Moore you gotta have some mindless work for your helper! Like scraping floors. Drop some mud for the kid!!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

By summers end he should be able to take care of all the ground work for you!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Moores new truck could probably use a cleaning by now. 


http://youtu.be/R3RC9BjZj2I


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

Couldn't all of ours and cleaning it doesn't last a day


----------

